# Marseille, France



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@AkarrSarren: You have post a lot of photos *without any credits, sources on them.* Please edit those credits now, or if those photos are yours, just type "my photos" on any post.


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry, done.




























By Enzo Vic


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

From https://www.facebook.com/marseillealaloupe


----------



## alpin13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you.Marseille of City beauty. 
et en français. Cette ville va encore changer ................


----------



## Grizzly13 (Nov 8, 2013)

Marseille. The most beautiful.


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

From Made in Marseille : https://www.facebook.com/mademarseillenet?fref=ts


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Projects U/C :


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

New skyscraper under construction :

































(my pictures)


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Pictures from Douly (SSC member) :


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

From Douly


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Made in Marseille


----------



## NovaProspekt (Feb 7, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

From Casa Pietra staff










By Made in Marseille Magazine










From Marseille à la Loupe


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

By Enzo Vic










By Philippe Echaroux


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

By Jonathan Bartolozzi © OM.net 2015

























From Marseille à La Loupe


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

By Marseille à la Loupe










By Raphael Couloud


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

By Marseille Tourisme.fr


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

From Marseille à la Loupe


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

©Google Images


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Google Images


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Parc Longchamps :























































Parc Borely :





































Parc du 26ème Centenaire :




























Corniche Kennedy and Parc Valmer :



















Pictures by me


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous pictures^


----------



## Vinnie420 (Jan 30, 2015)

love the place


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

From Arema
































































From Marseille à la Loupe


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Marseille, France :










Tour CMA-CGM by Jean, on Flickr


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Taken by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Marseille :cheers:


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful Marseille...


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Les Docks Village, citylife center (80 restaurants, local and national commerces, services, fitness, bio etc...) opened last weekend :



























































































Pictures from : http://www.nouvellespublications.com/diaporama-visite-guidee-des-docks-de-Marseille-220.html


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

From Marseille à la Loupe's Facebook


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

© Mathieu Grapeloup / Marseille à la Loupe


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

© Mathieu Grapeloup / Marseille à la Loupe


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

© Mathieu Grapeloup / Marseille à la Loupe


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

© Mathieu Grapeloup / Marseille à la Loupe


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

By Citiesoflights J4


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

By http://citiesoflights.com 

Villa méditerrannée










MUCEM 










View on Notre-Dame-de-la-Garde


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

By Citiesoflights


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

National park of the Calanques, Marseille by http://citiesoflights.com


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Les calanques by https://www.citiesoflights.com/


----------



## erdnisloed (Aug 17, 2007)

Cité radieuse.


Indy G said:


> "MAMO" : exposition Daniel Buren :





Rennes_Les Horizons said:


> Les unités d’habitation de Le Corbusier sont au nombre de cinq au monde : *Marseille*, Rezé, Briey-en-Forêt, Berlin et Firminy.


.


----------



## NouOnGD (Jul 21, 2007)

Mettre un article accessible au moins

*La Marseillaise a remporté la deuxième place du prix du plus beau Skyscraper du monde.*

https://www.citynox.fr/2019/12/09/r...eillaise-elue-2e-tour-la-plus-belle-au-monde/


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr John Strauss *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr John Strauss *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr John Strauss *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr John Strauss*​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A nice update☝


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Max Ofmars* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Max Ofmars* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Max Ofmars* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Max Ofmars* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Max Ofmars* ​


----------

